# What time do you take the water away



## jcarm24 (Oct 9, 2006)

My dog Aubrey has recently started peeing on our living room rug after my fiancé and I go to bed. I don't know when this occurs - right when we go up or some time throughout the night. She did it a handful of times over the past 5 months, but after last night, it's been two nights in a row. 

We usually leave her water out with her over night. Is this a bad practice? When does everyone else usually cut off drinks for the night?

Do you recommend replacing the rug (it's a cheap one anyway)? Would that help solve the problem b/c her new "favorite spot" would be gone, and the smell too?

Thanks


----------



## babydolwv (Dec 5, 2006)

well i dont actually take her water away... I put her in her crate when we go to bed... her water isnt in there with her... but when i was training her... i would let her have her last drink of water at about 6 or 7 as she usually crashes for the nite at about 10 or 11... depending.. that way it gives her time to get it out of her system before then, plus after that time she really doesnt do a whole lot, but if she acts like she needs a drink then i get her water bowl and let her out of her crate to get a drink then back in the crate she goes...as she wont go where she sleeps.... but that very rare when i have to do that... usually she just lays down and goes to sleep.


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

You don't say how old Aubrey is, but as you've had her 5 months I'm guessing she's adult, or nearly. Is she spayed? If not and she's between 6 and 12 months she could be starting to come into season. Friends of mine have a complete bitch who starts peeing indoors at night when she's about to come into season. She rarely does it otherwise. 

On the question of removal of water, I may be unusual in that I don't restrict the water intake of our two (Tess 8 yrs, Coco 12 weeks). They don't have access to water after they have gone to bed (c. 11pm) but they have free access to it beforehand. Tess never pees at night and Coco (these past few nights) has made it to 6am or so  .

Other possibilities might be a urinary tract infection... sure other posters will have more hints too.


----------



## crazydog06 (Jan 22, 2007)

I restricted water for my dog when she was a puppy. I would put the water bowl up around 7pm and then made sure she went out before she got into her crate. She never got up in the night. Then in the mornings, I remember to put her water back.


----------



## jcarm24 (Oct 9, 2006)

So it sounds like taking the water away in the mid evening might help. 

Usually when i come down in the morning the water bowl is empty. It's just weird that she's done it two nights in a row. A vet visit might be in order.

We don't know her age b/c we got her from the SPCA, but the vet placed her at about 6. She is spayed, to answer your question.


----------



## sheltieluver (Sep 8, 2006)

The ONLY time I restricted water intake was when they were puppies. I removed the water when it was time to go to sleep (since they slept with me ) but after they were housebroken, I never restricted their water.


----------



## pocky (Feb 15, 2007)

*how bout this*

im sorry i also wanna ask something here bout putting water.. I have a puppy and hes only 2 months old.we put him into his cage and the cage that we bought ,the crate or the lil toilet is included.we have the water fountain like ( he wd lick the tube and the water comes out fr.petbottle ) 24/7 . And he only poos and pee in his toilet cuz we put a tissue thingy where he can only smells it and it tells him to do the thing there. his bed,toilet,petbottled tube thingy water all inside his cage.


----------

